# Detroit councilwoman to Obama: We voted for you, now bail us out



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detroit councilwoman to Obama: We voted for you, now bail us out*

Published December 05, 2012
FoxNews.com


















A Detroit city council member is asking President Obama to bail out the financially troubled city in return for residents' overwhelmingly supporting his successful re-election bid.
"There ought to be a quid pro quo," said Councilwoman JoAnn Watson, according to My Fox Detroit.

Nearly 75 percent of voters in Wayne County, which includes Detroit, voted for Obama on Nov. 6.

"There ought to be a quid pro quo."​- Councilwoman JoAnn Watson

"After the election of Jimmy Carter, the honorable Coleman Alexander Young, he went to Washington, D.C., and came home with some bacon," Watson said. "That's what you do," Watson said.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/12/05/detroit-councilwoman-to-obama-voted-for-now-bail-us-out/#ixzz2EChXUeeO


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck with that and thank you for quite literally flushing our Country down the toilet with your votes.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

She looks like the hog the bacon came from. How did she even fit "quid pro quo" in between mouthfuls of pop tarts?


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe they can give her a Obama Phone so she can call some one who cares.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> She looks like the hog the bacon came from. How did she even fit "quid pro quo" in between mouthfuls of pop tarts?


Thanks for making me choke on my lipper


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Typical pos dumb fat cunt Obama voter. She's a Tea Party member right ?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Thought that typical gimmee gimmee cunt looked familiar.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

SCREW!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Sorry, I just about fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Entitled POS


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like Deville is going to be cutting into our pay again this year to fund these sosh security shitbags.




!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

So, Obama didn't come through on his promises?? No wayyyy...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Detroit is a complete waste of real estate-went there for a hockey tournament a few years back-depressing as shit-hand to hand drug sales in broad daylight-gunshots and sirens all night long, burned out or abandoned houses and businesses, and all under the Dem's watch. BUT as with every place the takers outnumber the makers, they'll get $$ from dear leader and continue to aspire to Third World status.There's only one way to save Detroit:


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

See according to Obama those drug dealers doing hand to hand drug deals in the street of Detroit are victims of terrible republican oppression.


----------

